# أغرب ظاهرة قد تسمع بها (عن الأهرامات)



## إسلام علي (9 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم​*
​

*سبق وشاهدت حلقة عجيبة للدكتور مصطفى محمود في برنامج العلم والإيمان تتحدث عن ظاهر كونية تحدث بداخل الهرم الأكبر *
*أو أي هرم صناعي له نفس الأبعاد الهندسية صغرت أو كبرت ونفس الاتجاهات التي للهرم الحقيقي*
*وفي آخر الموضوع تجدون روابط هذه الحلقة*
*وإن صح هذا الكلام فأنا اعجب من سكوت البشر عن ذلك ! *​​



*الهرم وسر قواه الخارقة...أرقام و شواهد أغرب من الأساطير *​
​






*تم بناء الاهرمات التي شغلت مخيلة الإنسان في أماكن مختلفة حول العالم لكننا سنتناول الاهرامات العظيمة القائمة في الجيزة بمصر وخاصة الهرم الكبير .‏*​ 
*هذا البناء الهرمي المعقد بتركيبه وشكله وغرابته وغموضه والذي تدل الظواهر الغريبة التي لوحظت في حجراته الداخلية على وجود نوع من الطاقة غير المألوفة .‏*​ 
*معلومات أولية عن الأهرامات‏*​ 
*يوجد في مصر حالياً تقريبا 104 أهرامات منتشرة مابين الجيزة وحتى النوبه تقريبا, ظهر الهرم المدرج لأول مرة مع بداية الأسرة الثالثة 2780-2680 ق.م للملك زوسر في منطقة سقاره ويرجع الفضل في هذا البناء للمهندس العبقري ايمحوتب ومعنى اسمه ( القادم في سلام).‏*​ 
*أشهر الاهرامات الموجودة في مصر هرم خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع نظرا لكبر حجمها وأكبر هذه الاهرامات هو هرم خوفو وقد استغرق بناء هذا الهرم الأكبر عشرين عاما ويبلغ ارتفاع الهرم الأكبر 148 متراً ويبلغ طول كل ضلع من أضلاع قاعدته نحو 230 مترا وتبلغ كمية الحجارة التي استخدمت في بنائه نحو 2300000 قطعة حجرية تتراوح أوزانها من 2.5 طن إلى أكثر من 200 طن وتزن في مجموعها نحو 5500000 طن تقريبا .‏*​ 
*أما عن دقة بناء الهرم نجد متوسط الخطأ في طول جوانبه لايتعدى 4000 وأن الفواصل بين بعض أحجاره لاتتعدى نصف ميلمتر ما لايسمح للشفرة بالنفاذ بينهما‏*​ 
*إن ما أنجزه البناؤون المصريون أذهل الباحثين وجعلهم يتساءلون إذا كان هناك وسائل غير معروفة علميا لرفع تلك الحجارة العملاقة .‏*​ 
*مثلا حجرة الملك في داخل الهرم الأكبر لها سقف من كتلة واحدة من الغرانيت الأحمر تزن أكثر من 200 طن.‏*​ 
*كيف تمكنوا من رفع هذه الكتلة إلى أكثر من 50 متراً لوضعها في مكانها الحاضر مع العلم أنه لاتوجد في عصرنا هذا سوى عدة رافعات حول العالم تستطيع رفع 200 طن.‏*​ 
*في عام 1978 حاول الباحثون اليابانيون بناء هرم يبلغ ارتفاعه 11 متراً فقط وطول قاعدته 17 مترا مستخدمين أساليب البناء نفسها التي كانت سائدة في مصر القديمة قبل عدة آلاف من السنين ( حسب توضيح المؤرخ هيرودوتوس ) لكنهم عجزوا عن جعل وجوه الهرم الأربعة تلتقي في نقطة واحدة أي عجزوا عن دفع الحجارة إلى المستويات العليا وبالتالي كانوا مضطرين ان يستعينوا بالرافعات الحديثة والبلدوزرات والونشات .‏*​ 
*هذا الصرح مازال قائما حتى الآن في اليابان هو يمثل الفشل الذريع الذي واجهه اليابانيون في هذه التجربة وهذا ما أكده الباحثون الذين تحدثوا عن تفاصيل هذه التجربة من خلال الكتاب الذي نشروه بعنوان ساخر يقول ( الطريقة التي لم يبن فيها الهرم )‏*​ 
*قوة الأشكال الهندسية‏*​ 
*أكد فيثاغورث أن للأشكال الهندسية والأرقام والأحرف المرتبة بطريقة هندسية قوة عظيمة لايمكن للفرد تصورها‏*​ 
*أكد المهندس الفرنسي وأستاذ اللاسلكي تورين في كتابه (أمواج من الطاقة) ان الأشكال والأجسام المختلفة كالمخروط والهرم والكرة والمكعب تعمل كأجهزة لتعديل تردد طاقة الكون من أشعة كونية أو أشعة شمسية .‏*​ 
*وأثبت العالم دربال بعد أبحاث لأكثر من 25 سنة أن بعض الأشكال الهندسية تكون مفيدة لصحتنا وإن خير نموذج للشكل المفيد للإنسان هو الهرم والكرة .‏*​ 
*ويقول إن بناء غرف المرضى على شكل الكرة أو الهرم يمكن أن يعجل بشفاء المرضى بشكل كبير .‏*​ 
*قوة شكل الهرم‏*​ 
*الفكرة الشائعة عن قوة شكل الهرم هي ليست جديدة أول من تطرق لها في الأوساط العلمية هو الفرنسي انطوان بوفيس في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر.‏*​ 
*اكتشف بوفيس أن الحيوانات التي تسللت الى حجرة الملك في الهرم الأكبر وماتت في هذه الحجرة لم تتعفن أجسادها بل حدث لها مايشبه التحنيط.‏*​ 
*وهكذا بدأ بوفيس يفكر فيما إذا كان الشكل الهندسي للهرم له صلة بهذه الظاهرة واذا كانت حجرة الملك تتمتع بموقع ممتاز تصل فيه طاقة مجال الهرم الى أقصى كثافة بها .‏*​ 
*ولاثبات نظريته الجديدة أنشأ مجسما صغيراً مطابقا تماما لمجسم الهرم الأكبر فتبين له ان هذا المجسم الهرمي والموضوع في نفس اتجاه الشمال – الجنوب المغناطيسي يساعد على حفظ الطعام طازجاً لفترات طويلة .‏*​ 
*كما اكتشف أن المواد العضوية التي خزنت في الهرم لآلاف السنين لم تتلاش .‏*​ 
*لاقى علم الاهرامات في السنوات الأخيرة ولادة جديدة بين أواسط العامة لقد أصبحت طاقة الهرم هدف اهتمام العاملين في جميع المجالات وأصبح هناك محاولات جدية لإدخال شكل الهرم في استخدامات عديدة تخص مجالات طبية وروحية كثيرة وعلمية وحتى صناعية .‏*​ 
*وهذا أثبتته تجارب العديد من العلماء الأجانب والأكاديميات والمعاهد العلمية المشهورة وخلاصة هذه التجارب تؤكد على :‏*​ 
*1- تبقى الأطعمة المحفوظة تحت الهرم طازجة أكثر بمرتين أو ثلاث مرات من الأطعمة المكشوفة .‏*​ 
*2- يتغير مذاق الأطعمة بحيث يصبح اقل مرارة وحموضة .‏*​ 
*3- يعمل الهرم على تجفيف وتحنيط الأشياء لكنه يمنع الصدأ أو العفن.‏*​ 
*4- كما يلاحظ توقفا كاملاً أو بطيئا لنمو الكائنات المجهرية داخل الهرم .‏*​ 
*5- تم وضع قطعة لحم متعفنة تملؤها الديدان في داخل شكل هرمي فغادرت الديدان قطعة اللحم مباشرة وبقيت بعيدة عن قطعة اللحم الى أن ماتت جوعاً‏*​ 
*6- تظهر صور كيرليان ( جهاز يمكنه اظهار حقل الطاقة المحيط بالإنسان) الهالة المحيط بالإنسان ساطعة بوضوح أكثر بعد فترة خمسة عشر دقيقة من التعرض للهرم ( الجلوس بداخله).‏*​ 
*7- الهرم ينقي الهواء وينظفه من الروائح الكريهة المقيتة‏*​ 
*8- النباتات والأعشاب الضارة أو السامة تموت بداخل الهرم بينما تزدهر النباتات الصالحة للأكل..‏*​ 
*9- الهرم يعمل لصالحنا سواء كان هذا بمساعدتنا أو بغير مساعدتنا وأنه يستطيع أن يغير تركيب الماء حتى يعطي حيوية للبشرة إذا استعمل غسولا للوجه .‏*​ 
*10- الهرم يضخم التأثيرات الشمسية أو الكونية على النباتات كما يحث على نمو الشعر إذا استعمل بعد الشامبو وأن ماء الهرم يستعمل لعلاج الجروح البسيطة .‏*​ 
*11- ماء الهرم يحفظ الأزهار المقطوعة لمدة أطول مما يحفظها ماء الصنبور العادي وانه صحي لأسماك الزينة ويساعدها على النمو السريع‏*​ 
*12- ماء الهرم يستعمل في تحسين طعم المشروبات مثل القهوة والشاي وانه أحلى مذاقا من الماء العادي ويهبط الى المعدة بسهولة أكثر وانه يشفي مدمني الخمور من علة الادمان .‏*​ 
*13- الجلوس داخل الهرم قد يساعد الانسان على فقدان جزء من وزنه دون الالتزام بأية حمية‏*​ 
*14- بعد قضاء بعض فترة زمنية في الهرم يفقد الإنسان كل الاهتمام بالعقاقير المخدرة ويتوقف عن استخدامها تماماً.‏*​ 
*15- تقول أكثر من أم ان ابنها صار بالغ النشاط وأكثر اطمئنانا بعد قضاء بعض الوقت داخل الهرم‏*​ 
*16- في داخل الهرم تزول الأفكار العدائية ويمكن شفاء المرء من الصداع والنقرس وكسور العظام فضلا عن اضطرابات المعدة .‏*​ 
*17- للأهرام قوة شافية قد تصل الى حد نمو العظام والأنسجة من جديد فضلا عن التئام الأوعية الدموية .‏*​ 
*18- الهرم يساعدنا على نوم لذيذ لم يسبق ان حظيت به في حياتك كما أنه يخلصك من تعاطي الحبوب المنومة الى الأبد .‏*​ 
*19- للهرم القدرة على شد تجاعيد الوجه وإزالتها تماماً.‏*​ 
*20- انه لايزيل الصداع فحسب بل ويزيل التوتر العصبي ويعالج مرض الصدفية وهو من أشد الأمراض الجلدية صعوبة وهولاً.‏*​ 
*21- كما يعالج أي تصريف جيبي ناتج عن السعال الشديد أو كثرة القهقهة .‏*​ 
*22- الهرم يساعدك على العمل بنشاط وهمة فائقتين دون استخدام أية عقاقير منشطة مثل الحقن بفيتامينات ب 12 .‏*​ 
*23- الهرم يشفي أيضا أمراض المثانة ويعالج ارتفاع ضغط الدم ويجعله متزنا على الدوام .‏*​ 
*24- الهرم يشفي نزف البواسير وما يواكبها من آلام مزعجة كما يشفي كافة أنواع القرح والأورام بل ويحسن البصر تحسينا ملموساً دون اللجوء الى مبضع الجراح وتكاليف المستشفى الباهظة .‏*​ 
*25- أما الحشرات فلا تطيق المكوث بداخله بل سرعان ما تخرج بسرعة هاربة منه وكذلك فإن عالم الميكروبات لا وجود له بالمرة داخل الهرم .. لذلك يمكن تجفيف اللحم داخل الهرم دون فساد ودون حاجة الى ثلاجة.‏*​ 
*26- الأطعمة التي توضع في الهرم أحسن مذاقا كما أن شرب الماء الذي سبق وضعه في الهرم يساعد على تحسين عملية الهضم دون اللجوء إلى عقاقير من مستوصف أو صيدلية .‏*​ 
*27- لو وضعت اللبن داخل الهرم لتحول إلى زبادي كامل الفيتامينات وان شفرة الحلاقة لا تصدأ أبدا بداخله.‏*​ 
*28- النباتات إذا ما وضعت داخل الهرم ازدهرت ونمت بسرعة أكثر من مثيلاتها الموجودة داخل مكعبات .‏*​ 
*29- للاهرام القدرة على تغيير حالات فسيولوجية وذهنية معينة في الانسان‏*​ 
*30- وأنه يستعمل في معالجة البويات والمذيبات مما يثبت بأن استخدام الهرم في الصناعة محتمل وأنه يبشر بنتائج مشجعة لم تكن متخيلة أو متصورة من قبل *​ 

*" منقول"*​ 
*حلقة الدكتور مصطفى محمود*
*http://ayaam.com/vb/f187-t64244.html*​ 

حمّل هذا الكتاب ـ بالعربي وصغير الحجم وهااااام جدًا​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=58854&d=1276097606​ 

*من الناحية العلمية، وجدت أختنا جويني هذا التفسير*​

*الأيونات السالبة تساعد على إعادة إنتاج وإصلاح خلايا الجسم. و تنتقل إلى الجسم عن طريق الهواء ، ويتم توزيعها عن طريق الدم. أما الإيونات الإيجابية فهي كثيرة جدا (نتيجة لتلوث الهواء) تسبب الاكتئاب ، وفي نهاية المطاف المرض ;وهكذا فإن الأيونات السالبة لها تأثير مفيد على الجسم.الاهرامات تولد أيونات سالبة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ، يعتقد أنه يكون لها تأثير على موازنة عامة الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي في الجسم. ومما يعزز هذا التأثير إلى حد كبير إذا كانت المواد المستخدمة ، والذهب أو النحاس.*​

*




*​​​ 

*والآن ما تقولون ؟*
*وكيف نستغل هذه الظواهر استغلال إيجابي نافع للمسلمين ؟ *​


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يونيو 2010)

من كتاب . علم العلم . معجزة الهرم الأكبر لـ أحمد نصار
 رئيس الجمعية المصرية لعلوم وأبحاث الأهرام
 شهدت السنوات العشرة الأخيرة إنشاء عشرات من الأهرام الضخمة بواسطة ( إلكسندر جولود ) في أنحاء متفرقة من روسيا وظهور نتائج كبيرة هامة إشتركت فيها الأكاديمية الروسية للعلوم وعدد من المراكز العلمية العسكرية والمدنية في روسيا استخدمت فيها الرادارات العسكرية وظهرت نتائج هامة في التأثير علي الإنسان وحيوانات التجارب ؛ وأيضاً إنتاج البترول وإستخدامات حيوية في المحطة الفضائية ( مير ) 
 • تكونت رابطة لأبحاث الأهرام تضم علماء ومهتمين من أمريكا وروسيا والهند برئاسة د / جون دي سالفو الذي وضع كتاباً هاماً عن علوم الأهرام
 • الفيزيائي الروسي ( فلاديمير ) ينشر أبحاث هامة وإضافات رائعة لعلوم الأهرام والطاقة الكونية
 • فلافيو توماس من ألمانيا يجري أول تجربة لتوليد طاقة كهربائية من هرم صغير لا يتجاوز ارتفاعه 70 سنتيمتر
 • كانت هذه بعض النتائج التي أذاعتها وكالات الأنباء ونشرت في موقع الأكاديمية الروسية للعلوم
 • كيف كانت البداية
​ 

نتائج البحث
 - زيادة حيوية الجهاز المناعي بقدر التعرض لمجال الهرم
 - زيادة ملحوظة في تجديد الأنسجة وتكوين كرات الدم البيضاء
 - زيادة الناتج الحقلي للبذور التي وضعت بالهرم من 1 : 5 أيام بنسبة من 30 : 100 % 
 - رصدت الأقمار الصناعية والدورات العسكرية ارتفاع مجال الطاقة فوق الأهرام الي 22 متر وبعد عدة أشهر - من بناء الهرم لوحظ تحسن واضح في طبقة الأوزون في الغلاف الجوي الروسي
 - تغير ملحوظ في النشاط الزلزالي والطقس
 - تم بناء هرم في حقول النفط جنوب روسيا أدي إلي زيادة في إنتاج درجة لزوجة أقل بنسبة 30 % 
 - تم تأكيد من أكاديمية موسكو للنفط والغاز
 - زيادة ملحوظة في صحة المواليد الذين وضعوا في الهرم بشكل قياسي
 - أظهرت التجارب علي 500 شخص في السجون الروسية تحسن ملحوظ في الصحة واختفاء لمعظم جرائم - - العنف والعدوانية بسبب وضع الأغذية الأساسية في الهرم قبل تقديمها لهم
 - زيادة فاعلية الأدوية ونقص ملحوظ للآثار الجانبية للدواء
 - التأثير الواضح علي مختلف الفيروسات والبيكتيريا
 - انخفاض في مستوي النشاط الاشعاعي للنفايات المشعة التي توضع في الهرم
 - التغير في قدرة التوصيل وزيادة جودة أشباه الموصلات​- تم الاستفادة من المواد البترولية التي وضعت في الهرم بعد زيادة فاعليتها في محطة مير الفضائية وكان هذا لصالح المحطات الفضائية والعالم بأسره . أذاعت ذلك إذاعة وتليفزيون bbc ونيويورك تايمز وعدد من وكالات الأنباء العالمية ​


----------



## فاطمة الكبير (12 يونيو 2010)

لانستطيع ان نقول شيئا الا اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمدا رسول الله


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 يونيو 2010)

إذا كان لهذا الهرم تأثيره المثبت علمياً ، فيجب علينا دراسة بنيته ومواصفاته وطريقة توضعه ....
وبالتالي يمكن أن نصنع منه مجسمات صغيرة ذات التأثير نفسه على الأشخاص لتوضع في المنازل أو في أماكن العمل .............


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 يونيو 2010)

*:31:الهرم الشخصي المحمول*

وكل واحد شايل بإيده هرم وماشي في الطريق ......:67: :75::68::68::68::68::68::68:


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (13 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سعد الضويحى (17 يونيو 2010)

سبحان من علم الانسان مالم يعلم .... مشكور اخى على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته

الحمد لله لقيت ناس بيتكلموا عن موضوع الهرم كلام علمي محترم

عاوزين يا شباب حد يعطينا ابعاد هندسية ونسب بين أضلاع وارتفاعات أو أطوال الهرم 

علشان عاوز اعمل هرم واجرب الكلام ده بنفسي


وجزام الله خير

يمكن الواحد يعرف ينام كويس جوا الهرم


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته
> 
> الحمد لله لقيت ناس بيتكلموا عن موضوع الهرم كلام علمي محترم
> 
> ...


أخي الكريم تجد جواب سؤالك في المرفقات في هذا الموضوع 
من عجائب الهرم المصري ‏(



1 2)


----------



## saalaam (19 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله القائل (( سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق))

صراحة كلام أذهلني جدا جدا

ألف شكر على الموضوع....


----------



## naser27 (19 يونيو 2010)

فعلا أنا جربت و صنعت هرم خشبى و ليس بالأبعاد المطابقة و لكن تقريبا قريب من أبعاد الهرم و جربت وضع لبن داخل الهرم و اخر خارجه و فعلا 4 أيام اللبن خارج الهرم تعفن و تجمد و ظهرت عليه فطريات كثيرة لكن اللبن الموضوع داخل الهرم مازال سائل و لم يتخثر أو يحدث له أي شيء لمدة أسبوعين ثم تبخر


----------



## عبدالغني العبد (7 يوليو 2011)

لسلام عليكم
الخوة الافاضل ...من لديه اي معلومات مفيدة عن تجارب الهرم وكيفية تصنيعه ...فليزودني بها ....برجاء عدم ذكر تجربة البندول لاختبار ان كان الهرم يعمل ام لا ....لاني جربتها بيدي وهي تعمل ولكن عندما جربتها بعيدا عن يدي وبدون تدخلي فهي لم تعمل 
كذلك أي معلومات عن اشعة اكس داخل الهرم سوف تكون مفيدة
وانا مستعد للتعاون العلمي الهادف علي كل المستويات
جازاكم الله خيرا


----------

